
For better future, design things that are difficult to use - akshaynhegde
https://medium.com/@rdas121/for-better-future-design-things-that-are-difficult-to-use-fcec32ec4729#.bzd3aifs0
======
armedilo
I believe, as designers, we can do better. In our education, there has been
much focus around the what and the how, that the why has been left out. The
why did not seem like a hard skill, but in my personal opinion it is the most
important skill. Rather than just creating more efficient things, we need to
start to deepen our understanding of what it means to be human. We need to re-
imagine how design and technology can help people with being what they are
best at.

~~~
afrodel
Reminds me of Gordon tullock's hypothesis. He came up with a fabulous piece of
design logic: if you want to reduce accidents, install a sharp spike pointing
outwards from the steering wheel of every car, aimed at the driver’s heart.

User friendly? No. But it would certainly make everybody drive very, very
carefully.

